# Cardio Kickboxing



## bigfootsquatch (May 29, 2007)

What are your thoughts on the Cardio Kickboxing program found at www.cardiokickboxing.com and the home study version(endorsed by the founder) at http://www.afpafitness.com/

I think it is a great add on, but I've posted in the Muay Thai and some think its just a scam. Your thoughts?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 29, 2007)

The first hurts in so many ways...

The website reminds me of surfing 15 years ago, all it is missing is a flaming skull, rotating e-mail image and a "under construction" sign.

The pictures remind me of the 80's, and the blatant patriatism in advertising seems like a severe misuse of the image.  I am also rather shocked that "Cardio Kickboxing" is a trademarked term, and wish him luck in trying to defend that...

But to the point, I think as a whole the idea is a good one, basic kickboxing is  more fun then aerobics, and probably as demanding, if not more so.  As a way to get into shape it's a great plan.

Yet, it is a fad, and suffers from all the worst features of fitness fads.  Overly commercialized and people that don't know a thing about kickboxing are deciding to run classes, and in the end the stupidity involved will kill the fad and return it to a lesser status of excercise programs.


----------



## josephdeka (Jun 21, 2007)

OK, I didn't even look to see what it was, I know, I should have, but damn dial up!!!!

Anyway, if you want to do some kickboxing and get in great shape, Bas Rutten makes an incredible 4 disk cd set you can order, it is awesome.  Each has 2 minute or 3 minute rounds with one minute breaks.  Each is 30 minutes long.  One is all boxing, another thai boxing, another is all around fighting, and the other is all around workout.

He calls out combinations and punches to you, and you do them, either on the bag or shadowboxing.  You need to develop good technique on your own, study it/learn it somewhere, this doesn't do that for you.

But, why do this?  It's 60$ when I ordered it-because he motivates you to work hard.  On your own, it's easy to quit and easier to slow down when you get winded.  He motivates you to keep going, and reminds you to keep good form and twist your hips.  It's grueling and fun.  You can kick and punch the way you were trained to kick and punch, you don't have to do it his way, just his combinations.

It's truly a great buy, wonderful money-well spent.


----------

